# How do I move my forum?



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

CAN? i even move my forum to say.... open forum from canada goose hunting forum???

THANKS!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You can't move your topics. You either have to start a new one, or see if a mod from wherever you posted it will move it for you.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

oh ok 
Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think you can move it yourself.

After you have posted you can see buttons above your printing. It should say "ignor, quote, edit, and X for delete". I believe you can delete without a mod.

So select and copy your text, punch delete, go to the other forum in which you want to post, and paste. Should work?


----------

